# 9 weeks flower leaves turning yellow



## godbudguy420 (Dec 6, 2008)

my 2 god plants are 9 weeks flower the leaves are curling, yellow and some dieing, i want the buds to fill out a bit more, will they get any bigger if i give it another week or should i cut now?

i am watering them daily with tap water


----------



## Slartibartfast (Dec 6, 2008)

If you mean the big fan leaves, on a healthy plant, they turn yellow and die as the flowers finish out their maturity.  Don't pick them, the flowers are consuming their nutrients.
*OR*
Every day watering can make the leaves turn yellow and kill it too.  Can't say without pictures.  Weeds don't need much water unless you have a 6 or 7 footer.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 6, 2008)

what are the trichs at?  thats what you should go by?  its normal for leafs to yellow and fall off that far into flower..any pics of this Beauty?  Thanks for shareing with us..IMO  i wouldnt be watering everyday..roots need oxygen  and the medium needs to dry in order to get this..


----------



## godbudguy420 (Dec 6, 2008)

they are nice and frosty..but i think they could be a little better..my friend is coming over with a camera. should have pics soon. and try letting the soil dry up and keep them for another week or so


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 6, 2008)

*yes perfectley normal to turn yellow and fall  it just means all the goodness has been used up ,,,you should chop your lady when the trichs are at the clour ratio you want them eace: *


----------



## Trent45 (Dec 6, 2008)

1 of 3 things could be happening.

1. You are ending your cycle amd your leaves are naturally drying and sending finishing nutes to the buds.

2. You are over watering and drowning your roots.

3. Your PH is too high. Do you let you water sit, or adjust PH before watering. Could be a case of shocking your plants.


----------



## godbudguy420 (Dec 6, 2008)

thanks for the help i was jus worried

but theyre smellin sooo good 

everybody should try growing god from bc bud depot its a very nice strain never had a better body high than this


----------

